# Little Jon Bowstrings is Looking for some staff shooter!!



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Great jigs and strings folks and great guy to deal with. Dont be affraid be a part of his team.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

C'mon guys what are you waiting for.


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

Awesome people to deal with. Give them a call.


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

Glad to see you come onboard Hoyt68.


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

Sent a pm yesterday with a couple of questions.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Phil is a great guy to deal with.


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

johnh1720 said:


> Phil is a great guy to deal with.


Yep, I have his strings on all my bows, i sent him a PM earlier to try and get some info about this.

Woody


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

Back to the top!


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Phil makes a great set. I've had him make me sets for multiple bows over the last couple of years. I'd have no problem being "on staff" if I got out in public to showcase his work, but I'm a back yarder mostly. Would really be a waste of being on staff. His work is top notch. I've tried most of the popular stringmakers here and Phil's are among the best, if not THE best.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Can't wait to get my set.


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

Got my strings in today. I am putting them on my bow tonight and shooting tomorrow. Thanks again!


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

Back up top.


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

To the top for some awesome strings.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

I got mine but haven't had a chance to get them put on. They are quality strings.


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

cant wait for mine . time to change so i start smokin the 3d range


----------



## HOYTFFZY11 (Feb 8, 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

bump for great service


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

afternoon bump


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Give Phil a call for some awesome strings.


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

I guess I was too late or didn't meet the required criteria (what ever that was), I sent Phil a PM to ask what was required to get one of the staff positions, but never received a reply ??? :dontknow:

He still makes great strings though ! :thumbs_up

Woody


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

im sure he over looked it . very good guy to deal with, give him another try im sure he will give a answer one way or another. my strings on the way:smile:


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

back up


----------



## HOYTFFZY11 (Feb 8, 2011)

Great guy to deal with! Can't wait til my set gets here.


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

Got mine in today! Be putting them on this weekend.


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

got mine today -putting them on sunday after noon


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

*Strings on soon*


----------



## 2K6S2K (Nov 14, 2010)

PM sent.

Free TTT for you and your team!


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

bump


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt for some great strings!


----------



## HOYTFFZY11 (Feb 8, 2011)

ttt for the strings!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Welcome aboard to the new staffers.


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## HOYTFFZY11 (Feb 8, 2011)

Got in my set of new strings and cables. They are sweet! Thanks Phil!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

lookin good.


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## HOYTFFZY11 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks John.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

ttt for great strings


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## HOYTFFZY11 (Feb 8, 2011)

bump


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

great string builder,one of the best.JIM


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Bump for great strings


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*Crossbow*

HI Phill

ARE YOU BUILDING strings FOR CROSSBOWS???.
Ill be a staff shooter for crossbows,Thanks Jim


----------



## ChrisS (May 7, 2009)

ttt for some awesome strings


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Ordered my strings today, cant wait to get them.


----------



## 2K6S2K (Nov 14, 2010)

Im gonna give you guys a call tomorrow. Hopefully, ill meet the required criteria.


----------



## Rollie83 (Jan 13, 2011)

They look great!!!


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

What color strings did you get? I ordered fl. green-black with mt. berry. I think they will look good.


----------



## 2K6S2K (Nov 14, 2010)

Glad to be a part of this! Hope to get to shoot with some of you guys soon!


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

This sounds interesting. I'm on staff with Smooth Stability and soon to be on staff with HTA arrows, might as well try to get on staff with you too.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

I relly enjoyed talking with Phil when I called him. He really sounds like he enjoys and cares about what he does, and that makes a big difference. Cant wait to get my strings.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes indeed Scott. Phil is very passionate about the sport and his craft.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

I got my new strings today and what a great job Philip did on these strings. I put them on and it didnt take me long to get it set up and timed. I have almost no peep rotation and was shooting 3 in. groups at 50 yards in no time. What an awesome company, and awesome strings.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*strings*

A few years back i got Phills name and had him build me a few sets over the years.All his strings were great,last well,and just didnt stretch like many other company strings.He was a well kept secret for a while.Glad to see him get some press from you other guys,JIM


----------



## tooktakdrvr (Feb 8, 2011)

Pm sent would like more info...


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Ive been shooting Philips strings for a couple of days now and I love them. I have been shooting tight groups out at 50-60 yards and believe his strings are more consistant than my stock hoyt strings. I love them, good job Philip.


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

strings on and shot them today. they are sweet. will post pics soon


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

Hi 
Ive been a past shooter for a few years .And now a crossbow shooter,still trying to be one of your crossbow string shooters.????????????????


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

lovin my strings,evening bump


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*strings*

i got hooked up with phill today and will be ordering a set of strings for my Parker tornado cross bow.He has built many strings for my compounds,all have been great strings


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump for great strings


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*strings*

Great time to order your custom strings,JIM


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

UP Up Up for great strings get them ordered


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

gonna put them to the test on the 3 d range this week end


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*strings*

Phill will also build some crossbow strings.ill get a set latter and test them out,JIM


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump for grest strings. love the way they shoot.


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

Just got hooked up with Phil as well and can't wait to get my set of strings for my Darton Pro 2000!!!! Also gonna get a set for my son's Hoyt Vulcan. What a super nice guy Phil is to talk to on the phone. And his prices are awesome as well. Simply can't go wrong with ordering these strings guys!!!!!


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

I got my strings from him 2 weeks ago, and I cant praise his work enough. My bow shoots awesome with them with no peep rotation.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Ive gotten a lot of compliments on my strings and gave out a lot of cards to guys that seem very interested in his works of art. Shoot straight and have fun.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*strings*

Great string builder ,and great guy to deal with


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

After cutting the end of my finger off a week ago I am going to try shooting today. Its been real hard since I would shoot every day before the accident happened. I am going to go at it slow so I dont irritate my finger to much and get it hurting again.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

shooting went good, no pain, just shakey from not shooting for a week.


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

open class 297 9x on 1 st 3-d shoot this year and with the new strings. I really like them:smile: cant post pics right now something up with this boob box.


----------



## 06Bruce (Oct 4, 2010)

Got in touch with Phill today hope to get my strings im soon. This will be my second set. Loved my first ones can't wait to be shooting his strings again!!


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

love my strings, afternoon bump


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*strings*

great strings


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

back to the top for great strings


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

back to the top for some great strings


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*strings*

up to top


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Strings are performing great but the wheather is not co-operateing. It is either raining or realy windy and makes it hard to shoot.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Same thing here Scott. Rain, rain, rain lol.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

johnh1720 said:


> Same thing here Scott. Rain, rain, rain lol.


arent you tired of it to. It sucks to hve to wear waders to shoot.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for great strings


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

TTT for awesome strings


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Haveing a hard time shooting with all the wind and rain here in Pa. Bump for awesome strings


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

great strings from a great string builder.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump for awesome strings


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*strings*

bump for a Great string maker


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Bump for Philip, a great string maker.


----------



## Fast Ed (Jul 9, 2009)

bump

Just marking so I can back to it tomorrow


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

shot some good scores with the new strings so far, and getting better


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*strings*

Just great strings .youve got to try a set'''''''''''


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

great strings


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Bump for awesome strings. Love mine.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

Ive got a set coming for my crossbow///////////////////////


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump for the best out there. Keep up the good work Philip


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*strings*

great strings


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

First shoot with the new stings yesturday and they performed awesome. Shot a 279 with 9x on a 30 target 3d. My local club does not count 11-ring they call them Xs.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*strings*

Great shooting with them strings,i just got my cross bow strings in JIM


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

deer man said:


> Great shooting with them strings,i just got my cross bow strings in JIM


Did you get your strings on your x-bow yet, and how do they shoot?


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*i have not tested them yet*.I had just put a new set of stock strings on it,and turkey hunting next 2-3 weeks with it.I will get them on after that to see how they do.I have shot phills strings on compounds for years,and they have always been great>>>>>>>


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Phil's strings are the best.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

johnh1720 said:


> Phil's strings are the best.


I agree guys if you don't have them you need to get them


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

up up up


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Bump for awesome strings


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump for the best strings out there. Great strings Phil.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Getting a lot of looks and comments on my strings and they like them. I love them.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Let's bump Phil to the top.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

got my crossbow string and will test them right after turkey season,JIM


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Awesome strings Phil. Keep up the good work.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*strings*

wheter or not your a shooter for phill.He sells a great string jig and always makes one of the best string sets out there,JIM


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

I've known Phil for a number of years and yes he builds a very nice set of strings. He is using the new BCY Trophy string material and it is very good low maintenance very low stretch stuff. It fuzzes less then 452X and works just as good. He will build you a good set for sure.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*strings*

yes he does build a great set of strings.One thing i found is they were built to correct specs .JT


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Bump for great strings.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Afternoon bump, love the strings


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*strings*

great strings,i still got to test my new crossbow strings,JIM


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

back to the top


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt for some awesome strings.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump for the best strings on the market. Thanx Phil.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump for great strings


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt for Phil.


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

took 4th in P.A, IBO STATE 3d championship sunday. only 4 points out of 2nd. the strings are preforming awesome. took 8th in new york states but the bad place was from 4 bad shots and yardage which could of put me in 3rd. thats the nature of the game. The great equitment gives us the chance to shoot to our potential. Thank you Phil


----------



## harvyh (Nov 21, 2010)

Not just excellent strings guys..... I bought both my bows from Philip, and come the end of the year I will be ordering a new set for the Sceptre.
My scores keep improving.....PB of 380 from possible 400 last weekend.
Maybe I can be your staffer in Australia Philip!

Cheers
Harvy


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Good shooting harvyh. I really like Philips strings, they are a lot better than stock strings.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for a great man. Awesome strings Philip.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

great strings .JIM


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for awesome strings


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for awesome strings


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

The more I shoot my strings the better they perform. LOve them Philip.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

These are some great strings.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for awesome strings


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Bump for great strings.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt great strings built by a good man. Thanks Philip.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

If you want some awesome strings call Philip. You wont be disappointed.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Been shooting LITTLE JON strings for a while now and have not had one issue. Love them.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for great strings


----------



## bcampbell_asa (Jul 10, 2007)

what colors do you offer? Looking for a bright red.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

He offers all the BYC colors. My strings are mountain berry and fl. green black. they look great, and shoot even better.


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

ice breaker doe with same string all year


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ProX, nice doe. Philip does great work on the strings.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Little Jon Bowstrings has been spot on for me. For quite a few bows too. :thumbs_up


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for great strings. Five months and hundreds of arrows with no issues.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for great strings


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for a great guy that makes awesome strings.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for great strings.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for great strings


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

are openings still available for staff?


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

Phill is one heck of a string builder


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Shoot Philip a PM. He is a great guy to deal with.


tcooll77 said:


> are openings still available for staff?


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for awesome vanes


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

tttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for great strings


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

Does anyone know where Phil is, or if he's ok ???

My wife has been trying to contact him for the last couple of days in regards to an order we just put in and paid for with him for 3 sets of strings, but we're not getting any response.

Thanks

Woody


----------



## flippin' fairy (Mar 12, 2009)

:set1_signs009: So none of the staff shooters know where Phil is or if he's ok? I need to *ADD* to the *ALREADY PAID ORDER!!* C'mon ppl, geez. Unless ppl haven't noticed, *we're in Australia, not US* - must be hard for the staff shooters in the US to get free strings & cables but not capable of picking up the phone & giving Phil a call coz atm he's not answering pm's on AT or private email, when usually he's pretty good. I figure being a US staff shooter means freebies only but *not giving a rats* about your sponser huh. :no:


----------



## flippin' fairy (Mar 12, 2009)

Deezlin said:


> Call 800-437-9145 if you are interested in being a shooter!!


*Posted for all the US staff shooters who don't know how to ph Phil. 
*

*Can you see it yet?*


----------



## js429 (Apr 17, 2011)

Would you accep youth shooters looking for staff opportunities?


----------

